# Dunfermline Abbey



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Dunfermline Abbey, Dunfermline, Fife. Founded in the 11th Century by Queen Margaret. The Abbey Church is the final resting place of many Scottish King's and Queen's.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Cracking pic, really like that


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

MDC250 said:


> Cracking pic, really like that


^^^ Spot on :thumb:


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Exceptional image and nicely framed.....may have just taken the bright spot light out from between the gravestones on the left as it is a bit distracting


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Many thanks. Yes, you're right. I should of moved slightly to get that bright light out. Next time.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Ravinder said:


> Many thanks. Yes, you're right. I should of moved slightly to get that bright light out. Next time.


I do it all the time with my photography, Rav, see things I should have done after the event.
If it's a keeper for you I could remove it in Photoshop, send me a PM if you want me to do it for you.
Dave


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

That is a very kind offer. Many thanks. Yes, if you could that would be great. I tried to figure it out on Lightroom but didn't know how to do it. I'm very new to Lightroom, having only used it a little over the last few weeks. Still, so much to learn.


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

Lovely picture.


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Thank you.


----------

